# C'mon Australia, what are your 'Two Words For Tomorrow?'



## Eco Warrior (Apr 24, 2012)

Can you sum up the biggest challenge facing Australia's future in just two words?

Is it Government Leadership? Clean beaches? Climate change? Cheaper Cinema?

There are some really amazing events going on around this Two Words For Tomorrow campaign - the next one is in Perth on April 26th.

What will your Two Words for Tomorrow be? 

It's a question that lies at the heart of a new interactive campaign recently launched by GE, which asks Australians to share their opinions on what matters most to them.

Want to get involved? Like the Facebook page, enter your Two Words for Tomorrow..

Just type: *GE imagination at work TV* into Facebook - it's time to make your opinion count!


----------



## Hobbs (Apr 29, 2012)

*Take back*



Eco Warrior said:


> Can you sum up the biggest challenge facing Australia's future in just two words?
> 
> Is it Government Leadership? Clean beaches? Climate change? Cheaper Cinema?
> 
> ...


My Two Words for Tomorrow are TAKE BACK.

Australia was so much better off 15 years ago this government has definitly lost its way.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

My two words for tomorrow are NO JULIA!!!


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Haha agree. Labor has absolutely no strategy or vision for this country. I'm afraid Liberals don't seem better. The greens are just a bunch of rich inner-city tree hugging lovers with no clue on economy, budget or policy. 
... I'm lost, we need a leader who can make decisions! Lol. At this stage at least I know it is not Labor at all!!!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Libs look better in NSW than Labour. At least they try to come up with some sort of projects to re-build CBD - tearing Monorail down, replacing with some sort of footbridge, extending tram line. Obviously time will show if anything comes out of it but Labour did not do even that - going around underground metro project since I came to Australia in 2004 and dodgy actions by Iemma, Rees or Keneally. As for Greens - I don't support eco-terrorists. 

I have a feeling that we will have Libs in power again after 2013 election and that we will not be called to polls earlier as some would like.


----------



## garden sheds (Dec 31, 2010)

My two words for tomorrow:

“CARRY ON”

We can’t turn back the time but we can move forward, live for tomorrow and do something about it! Let us like the farmers across Queensland that works really hard to recover what was lost in last year’s devastating impacts of extreme weather and floods. As we do this I'm pretty sure we’ll have a better tomorrow.


----------



## Hobbs (Apr 29, 2012)

Boboa said:


> Haha agree. Labor has absolutely no strategy or vision for this country. I'm afraid Liberals don't seem better. The greens are just a bunch of rich inner-city tree hugging lovers with no clue on economy, budget or policy.
> ... I'm lost, we need a leader who can make decisions! Lol. At this stage at least I know it is not Labor at all!!!


I agree with you however we don't just need a leader that can make decisions, the Gillard government have made many disastrous decisions
purely based on their own agenda.

We need a great leader with great vision purely in the best interests for Australia and Australian citizens.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Dexter said:


> Libs look better in NSW than Labour. At least they try to come up with some sort of projects to re-build CBD - tearing Monorail down, replacing with some sort of footbridge, extending tram line. Obviously time will show if anything comes out of it but Labour did not do even that - going around underground metro project since I came to Australia in 2004 and dodgy actions by Iemma, Rees or Keneally. As for Greens - I don't support eco-terrorists.
> 
> I have a feeling that we will have Libs in power again after 2013 election and that we will not be called to polls earlier as some would like.


Yeah but there is not much you can do when the federal government wouldn't sponsor any if these projects! While I fully agree monorail has to go, and has to go ASAP. Feds refused to fund that, instead they are launching another "study" into possibility of revitalizing all Sydney tramways! If I had my say, I would just give all these millions they waste on studies to O'Farrel I'm sure he will do better with the money.

With all the waste and scandals I don't think Labor has much of a chance in next elections. Surprisingly the polls say about 40% of people would still vote for them, where this 40% comes from?


----------



## garden sheds (Dec 31, 2010)

They said without or with the help of Feds they are still committed to do it. 

Regarding Polls I do not believe in such as sometimes they are biased.


----------

